# Addicted first timer



## mac_in_mt (Jan 23, 2006)

My brother took me out coyote hunting last Saturday for my first time and now I'm addicted even though we didn't shoot a single shot. Let me lay it out. Our family rents a cabin near Georgetown lake (in Montana) around this time of year every year. My brother just got into coyote hunting this year and took me out on Saturday. Before breakfast I thought I should walk our dogs as they would be locked up in the house for the day. On my half hour walk with the dogs I heard some howling really close, and just assumed my brother was out playing with his new FX3. When I returned to the cabin, he was eating breakfast and still had his pajamas on. I told him about the howling and we both got pretty excited.

On our way out to our setup, we were supposed to drop his wife off so she could do some cross-country skiing, and then ski back to the cabin, but less than a 1/2 mile down the road she spotted a coyote. We stopped to glass and saw a total of 4 standing around at 150 yds on private land that was well marked no hunting. After quickly running his wife back to the house so she could drive herself we looked at a map and decided we could drive around to the public land on the other side of the private land and call them. Well after trying to access the public land for about an hour we gave up because the only road leading to our spot was a five mile deep snow hike and we didn't have snowshoes. Finally we decided to give up on these coyotes but for kicks we drove up to 100yds from them and watched them. They weren't concerned at all. They just layed in the sun and watched us. Not only did we count the four we had seen previously, but we saw a fifth back in the corner we couldn't see before.

Being as Georgetown lake is a bit of a resort-like area we decided to drive north towards Philipsburg and ask permission to hunt at the first ranch we came across. We pulled into the driveway as the rancher was leaving and stopped to chat. He gave us permission and told us he'd killed two that morning when they came out to chase his dog while he was feeding the cattle. Being as he'd killed two near the ranch house he suggested we go across the highway to another area where he'd seen quite a few. Across the highway we hiked a mile or so, called and repeated with no success. On the last set after we'd been there for about 35 minutes we got a group to howl back and there were at least three in the group, but by the sound of their howl they were getting further away.

Finally we packed up and went back to the ranch yard to scout for a night set when we saw two coyotes mousing around a mile out. We grabbed our calls and walked from the ranch along the creek bottom until they were about 1,000 yds out. We called for 30 minutes but those coyotes didn't budge. They would respond to the call and intently look in our direction, but they didn't come more than 100 yds closer.

With about an hour of light left we decided to get out of there and find one more place to setup. We drove west about five miles and found another ranch. When we pulled in and asked permission, the rancher said that less than five minutes ago he heard some howling just over the hill and that we should walk from the yard. We grabbed our stuff and walked towards the hill which served as his junkyard/dump. As we were approaching the hill we heard the coyote howl and then shortly after heard a howl from our left, and a howl from our right, both a long ways off. Sneaking up into the junk yard we set up and started calling. Immediately the one in front started barking and howling and I spotted him with the glasses at 600yds. Again the coyote just stood there while we called. He would howl back, and occasionally bark but wouldn't budge. After about 30 minutes we saw a second coyote join him but neither would come closer. Both the coyote from far left and far right would occassionally howl as well but neither sounded any closer. So after one day of hunting we visually confirmed 9 coyotes, heard at least 5 others but never fired a shot. We were going to do a late night hunt but we were both hungry, tired and frustrated, so we headed back to the cabin.

Is this reaction from the coyotes typical? We tried a lot of different sounds throughout the day and would call in short bursts and wait for several minutes between calls. Most of our setups had the wind in our face so I don't think scent was a problem, and we were generally well hidden. Let me know what you think!


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Ya, somewhat typical for late season calling. It is frustrating to see them and not be able to get them close enough for a shot. As the season progresses they wise up and are more difficult to call.

I know you said you were well hidden but do you think there is any chance they saw you? If you could see them it is likely they could see you as well and that may be the reason they didn't respond. Or maybe they have been called before??? Sounds like you did a lot of things correct, so you just got to keep trying.

If you can get back there, it sounds like you have some good places to hunt early in the season next year.

Very nice write-up by the way!

Good luck

YoteSlapper


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Very good descriptive post and welcome to the sickness that is predator calling!

That last scenario on the junkpile...you said the coyote was howling and barking? Was he putting quite a few barks in there and were the howls short in duration? This could have been a warning howl/bark. If that happens, he may have seen you walk in to the stand. It happens.

Either way I wouldn't let these things discourage you. That is quite a day for your first time out! I would learn from your mistakes and keep at it. I am sure we will hear some success stories from you soon!


----------



## Blake king (Feb 16, 2009)

I went coyote hunting for the first time about 3 weeks ago and to this day i have been every weekend and the gun i use is a 22 LR. Were i went hunting is a farm and they need to get rid of some coyotes because they were killing there new born calfs. I heard a 22 is not good but i like it alot and i was wondering is there any kind of ammo that i could use to do more damage.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

the22lr is not even close to being a coyote gun. beg-borrow or steal something better.


----------



## Blake king (Feb 16, 2009)

well were im shootin them they are about 10 or 20 yards away and i really dont care if it drops them i just want to make sure they get shot and i want to get better ammo just to make sure it hurts them more like i said before im huntin on a fram and they told me to get rid of them any way i can and i think a 22 will do just fine just trying to keep them away. But yeah your right about a 22 not being a good coyote gun.


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

The first time I'm going to be yote hunting is tomorrow so I'm wondering what gun should I bring, a 22 or 243?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

BirdHunter5 said:


> The first time I'm going to be yote hunting is tomorrow so I'm wondering what gun should I bring, a 22 or 243?


Never a .22 for yote hunting. Make sure your .243 is sighted in before you take it out.


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

Well now it doesn't even matter because my friend won't answer his phone so he's probably asleep so no yote hunting for me :******:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

BirdHunter5 said:


> Well now it doesn't even matter because my friend won't answer his phone so he's probably asleep so no yote hunting for me :ticked:


Time to find a new hunting partner. Some people are just not made to be coyote hunters. If you can't get your *** out of bed on time, stay home and watch your cartoons when you get up!


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

Haha that's exactly what I did.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

BirdHunter5 said:


> Haha that's exactly what I did.


What did you do? Found a new partner or watch the cartoons? Another option is leave the guy asleep and go yourself!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Being retired and no really pressing stuff to do I hunt the youtes alone a lot.

*Blake king wrote, well were im shootin them they are about 10 or 20 yards away. *

Get a shot gun and use buck shot.

*i really dont care if it drops them i just want to make sure they get shot*

They deserve a quick and humane death even if they are youtes.

*i think a 22 will do just fine just trying to keep them away.*

No it won't just cause pain and suffering. Get the shot gun or a center fire 22.

 Al


----------

